# se me hace difícil



## tranquilspaces

Ciao a tutti ~

¿Cómo se diría "se me hace difícil" en italiano?

En realidad, mi pregunta no se trata (solamente) de esta frase en particular, sino del _uso de los pronombres reflexivos_ in italiano, lo cual me parece ser un poquito distinto al español...

Otros ejemplos: "se le apagó la luz" o "se nos muere el amor." Sí, ya sé... son puras letras de canciones... por alguna razón es todo lo que mi viene ahora... 

Chi mi aiuta? Grazie in anticipo!

xo
Shannon


----------



## Neuromante

Debes poner ejemplos y contexto. En realidad cada una de esas frases tendría un discurso y una traducción distinta


----------



## tranquilspaces

Bueno, empezamos con la primera, entonces. 

"*Se me hace difícil* escribir en italiano, porque hay muchas palabras que se pronuncian iguales al español pero que se escriben de una forma distinta."

*"Per me è difficile *scrivere in italiano perche c'è molte parole che si pronunciano uguale allo spagnolo ma si scrivono di un modo distinto."

¿Es correcto? Para mi el sentido no es exactamente igual en la versión italiana, pero no soy hablante nativa ni del español ni del italiano... ¿Qué piensan ustedes?

~ Shannon


----------



## ursu-lab

tranquilspaces said:


> Bueno, empezamos con la primera, entonces.
> 
> "*Se me hace difícil* escribir en italiano, porque hay muchas palabras que se pronuncian iguales al español pero que se escriben de una forma distinta."
> 
> *"Per me è difficile *scrivere in italiano perché ci sono molte parole che si pronunciano come in  spagnolo ma si scrivono in un modo diverso."
> 
> ¿Es correcto? Para mi el sentido no es exactamente igual en la versión italiana, pero no soy hablante nativa ni del español ni del italiano... ¿Qué piensan ustedes?
> 
> ~ Shannon



La tua traduzione è corretta ed è anche la più comune. Ci sono altre possibilità:
- è difficile per me scrivere .... (cambiando la posizione del "per me")
- mi è difficile scrivere....
- mi riesce difficile scrivere...


----------



## infinite sadness

"Mi viene difficile".


----------



## zipp404

> Bueno, empec*E*mos con la primera:  [NO "entonces"]. Semplicemente. Empec*e*mos [imperativo] con la primera:
> 
> "*Se me hace difícil* escribir en italiano porque hay muchas palabras que se pronuncian *igual **en* español pero que se escriben de *una forma* *manera* distinta."
> 
> [No hay coma después de: *Se me hace difícil* escribir en italiano*,* porque....]: *IGUAL es un adverbio.* [NO se usa el adjetivo "iguales"]
> 
> *Se me hace difícil* escribir en italiano porque hay muchas palabras que se pronuncian *igual **en* español pero que en Italiano se escriben de *manera* distinta."
> 
> *"Per me è difficile *scrivere in italiano perche *ci sono* molte parole che *hanno la stessa pronuncia di quelle italiane ma si scrivono in modo diverso*.
> 
> ¿Es correcto? Para mi el sentido no es exactamente igual en la versión italiana, pero no soy *hablante nativa *ni del español ni del* italiano...* ¿Qué piensan ustedes?
> 
> ... pero el español no es mi *idioma natal* ni tampoco el italiano.  ["hablante nativa" es un anglicismo].
> 
> 
> 
> Può anche usare il verbo _Stentare a fare qualcosa_:
> 
> Stento a scrivere in italiano perché....
> Mi viene difficile scrivere....
> Mi è difficile...
> Non riesco a scrivere...


----------



## MOMO2

¿No será *empecemos*?


----------



## tranquilspaces

¡Gracias a todos!

Entonces me parece que in italiano no existe esta estructura exacta. Vamos a mirar al siguiente ejemplo:

 "Se le apagó la luz."

Onestamente, non ho la minima idea come dirlo in italiano... "E apagato la luce mentre la stava usando qualcuno" 

Sin duda, existe algo mucho mas elegante... Aiuto!

~ Shannon


----------



## zipp404

Absolutamente. "empecemos" debe escribirse con "*c*" porque se debe conservar el sonido de la última consonante de la raíz del infinitivo [comen*z- *ar] y la ortografía cambia para lograr ese efecto.

empe*Z*ar --> empe*C*emos.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non riesco a capire il nesso tra "se me hace dificil" e "empecemos".


----------



## zipp404

Entonces me parece que in italiano no existe esta estructura exacta. Vamos a mirar *EL* siguiente ejemplo:

Se *le *apagó la luz. --> *NO ES CORRECTO*, resulta absurdo en español porque una persona non tiene luz. Solo una bombilla puede tener luz.

La luz se apagó. Si è spenta la luce.

Ayer vi a Mario. Estaba tristísimo. Se le murió la abuela. ---> Quel "le" è un dativo con funzione genitiva per dire che quella che è morta è *SUA* nonna e non un'altra nonna.

È possibile dire "Se me apagó la luz" se, ad esempio, non c'è luce elettrica e devo accendere una candela. Ho acceso la candela ma tira vento e improvvisamente la lume viene spenta dal vento. Allora si può dire: Se me apagò la luz. [la luz = la mia luce, quella *mia] -->* La lume [della candela] mi si è spenta.

Non cercare però di far conformare l'italiano allo spagnolo o lo spagnolo all'italiano. So che ci sono delle similarità fra le due, ma sono in realtà due cose diverse.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se quello che vuoi sapere è l'ordine dei pronomi indiretti combinati con un "si" riflessivo, allora in italiano è il contrario: prima l'indiretto e poi il "si".

Mi si sono rotti i pantaloni (si sono rotti a me).
Le si è rotta la macchina (si è rotta la macchina a lei)
Gli si sono gonfiati gli occhi (si sono gonfiati gli occhi a lui)
Ci si è presentato un grave problema (si è presentato a noi)

Anche con il pronome "si" impersonale:
mi si consiglia il silenzio (si consiglia a me).

ecc..

Col tuo esempio:
Le si è spenta la luce (si è spenta a lei)


----------



## tranquilspaces

Si resulta absurda la frase, sera' que alguien me pueda explicar el significado de esta canción de Alejandro Sanz, titulada "Se le apagó la luz"?

http://www.sitiodeletras.com/mostrar.php?lid=1405&artista=Alejandro%20Sanz&titulo=Se%20Le%20Apag%F3%20La%20Luz

Para mi la frase tiene el sentido de que una persona se encuentra de repente en la oscuridad, o sea literalmente o en un sentido figurado.

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì esatto, ha un significato figurato.

Significa che è morta.


----------



## zipp404

Es una licenzia poética, el título de _una_ canción. Pero resultaría absurdo decir, por ejemplo. "Ayer vi a Mario. Está de luto porque *se le apagò la luz* a su madre." Ya porque alguien [un cantante] ha construido la expresión como título de una canción no quiere decir que la expresión sea una prescripción para usarla _libremente_.  El español tiene normas y hay que observarlas.


----------



## 0scar

Una cosa es que suene cursi y otra que la expresión sea no válida. La expresión es válida.

Decir  _"se le apagó la luz/se le terminó el agua/le sonó el telefono mientras se bañaba" _ es totalmente válido.


----------



## obz

0scar said:


> Una cosa es que suene cursi y otra que la expresión sea no válida. La expresión es válida.
> 
> Decir  _"se le apagó la luz/se le terminó el agua/le sonó el telefono mientras se bañaba" _ es totalmente válido.



Aun no siendo hispanohablante por nacimiento, tengo que discrepar con zip404, y estar de acuerdo con Oscar.

Se le murió el coche,
Se le acabó el efectivo,

Y construcciones parecidas son validas, y para colmo, ampliamente usadas. 
Yendo al grano, he estado en búsqueda de lo mismo, ya que estoy incursionando con italiano, 

Creo que *ursu-lab* lo ha puesto bien...


----------



## MOMO2

infinite sadness said:


> Non riesco a capire il nesso tra "se me hace dificil" e "empecemos".


 
Scusa Infinite Sadness, hai ragione: è successo che avevano apportato delle correzioni al post di TranquillSpaces, ma avevano lasciato un brutto _empezemos_. Io invece di citare una citazione e incollarla al testo sbagliato ho semplificato facendo notare la dimenticanza. Allora lo _sbadato_ ha apportato la correzione. Siccome deve aver fatto un edit, non puoi più vedere la dimenticanza che avva originato quel post (che ora andrebbe cancellato insieme a tutto questo "papello").

@TranquillSpaces:
un altro modo di dire "se me hace difícil" porebbe essere *"Non mi viene spontaneo"*


----------



## gatogab

A me viene spontaneo alzare quella pietra, ma mi trovo in difficoltà: pesa 3 quintali!


----------



## Agró

_Se le apagó la luz _no significa necesariamente que se murió. No conozco la canción pero al ver la frase he pensado en "se le acabó el atractivo/el glamur/la inteligencia/la chispa/el humor..." En fin, un saco de cosas antes que "murió".


----------



## gatogab

¿Y no se _le_ puede haber apagado la luz de la cocina?
Para la tranquilidad de zipp404 me refiero a _'su luz' _(producida por la energía eléctrica que paga la persona), de _'su cocina'_ de _'su casa'._


----------



## honeyheart

No sé cómo será en otros países, pero para mí es muy común y normal usar construcciones de este tipo.  Por ejemplo:

_"Estaba bajando al sótano y *se me apagó la luz* a mitad de la escalera.  ¡Casi me mato! Iba a cambiar la lamparita por una nueva, pero resultó que sólo estaba algo floja, así que con ajustarla bien fue suficiente."_


----------



## viaipi

ursu-lab said:


> La tua traduzione è corretta ed è anche la più comune. Ci sono altre possibilità:
> - è difficile per me scrivere .... (cambiando la posizione del "per me")
> - _mi è difficile scrivere...._
> - mi riesce difficile scrivere...


 
Anche: 
_"Faccio fatica a scrivere in italiano"_

_Mi risulta difficile_


----------

